# 3 Season Porch Remodel



## oarfish (Mar 17, 2010)

Painting could be on option.
Do you have pictures?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Wood would be my choice. Drywall is not a good product where great temperature/humidity swings occur. Look at any number of unheated/uncooled garages over a few years old and you will likely see tape coming loose in several areas, corner beads popped loose, etc.


----------



## Biyobe (Mar 21, 2010)

oarfish said:


> Painting could be on option.
> Do you have pictures?


I will try to get some uploaded soon. The space is small so hopefully once I figure something out it will be a easy project. My parents also have a 3-season patio and they have some type of metal ceiling. My dad thinks it is called beadboard?? But I can only find that in a wood paneling type material. I'll post photos soon. Jason


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

A tin ceiling is another option. Google "tin ceilings / DoItYourself.com".


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

You can use soffit board (rated for exterior applications):

http://www.certainteed.com/products/sheathing/soffit-boards/309426 

http://www.americangypsum.com/products/detail/?p_id=141

http://www.nationalgypsum.com/submittal/09%2029%2000-05.pdf


----------



## Biyobe (Mar 21, 2010)

oarfish said:


> Painting could be on option.
> Do you have pictures?


Here are the photos of the walls/ceiling/floor. Any suggestions are welcomed  I looked up the tin ceilings and they all seem a little bit too much of a "fancy" look to them. I'm thinking wood might be the best bet all around? Jason


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Beadboard would look nice. I'd use the planks, not the 4'x8' sheets. Costs a little more, but looks nicer and will hold up better.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

i like the floor


----------

